# Original Parts Group



## Bigknock (Jun 18, 2021)

is Original Parts Group the best place to get replacement quarter panels or is there a better option?

72 GTO


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Run Forest Run. 
Their are much better vendors to deal with such as Ames or NPD


----------



## Bigknock (Jun 18, 2021)

Some one else just told me about Ames also. Is it the parts quality or just a better company to deal with?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have bought my first round of parts from Ames (over $1,000) worth to get the discount) and had to send a few parts back due to scratches on trim parts. They handled the return well. What I really like about them is that they give you honest reviews of the parts. Ames will say in their catalog or website, and I quote...

"A341D 1966-67 Windshield Lace Front End Caps,
Exc. Cvt. (RE) ............................................. 39.00/pr.
*These reproductions are made of plastic and exhibit fair to poor quality.
Original pieces were pot-metal. Use as a last resort*."

While it seems every other parts company has "perfect OEM fit and function" parts regardless of the true quality. They just tell it like it is. All they do is Pontiac parts. This helps my confidence level that they pay attention to a smaller parts group and get it right rather than just spewing out websites for all the makes and models focusing on volume. The prices are a bit more than others in some areas, but, for me, the price difference is made up for in a lack of frustration and crap parts.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I've bought a lot from Ames and NPD, both have GREAT customer service.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I didnt get quarters from them but i did get nice repro bumpers from autometal direct. Reasonable pricing and quick ship.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Ames is best.


----------



## Bigknock (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks for everyone’s input…..looks like Ames is the way to go!


----------

